# New roof for enclosed patio. Help! Too hot!



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

There are contractors who can apply a tinted film to the roof windows, similar to tinting car windows.

Also, add some air movement inside of their, one way or another.

Ed


----------

